# Outram Park area for living?



## eternelle (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi!

New to the forum, please be kind  did a search but struggling to find anything. My boyfriend is in Singapore and has started looking for a place to live today. The agent took him to the Outram Park area to see a converted shophouse. He knows nothing about the area and I can't find anything much either. 

What do you think about living in that area? Is there any life in the evening? Food? Bars? Etc?
What about sports facilities as we would not be in a condo? Have found a Fitness First close by, any feedback?

Has anyone else selected a shophouse? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

shophouses are 'premium' places .. and .. well, they come with their own good and bad.

I never lived in a shop house, but lived next to one, and had friends living in shophouse before they become trendy 

Outram is next to Chnia town - and well, where is his work place ?


----------



## eternelle (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for your feedback. What would you see as positives and negatives?

We will be working in Bugis

Thanks again


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

my 2 cents says don't jump in and commit- go and see other places .. 

Plus and negatives ? Well .. let me pen them later


----------



## eternelle (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi. Thanks for any advice you can provide to make this less stressful! We won't be signing anything as he has only seen 2 places so far, with more lined up. We were discussing whether it goes on the short list as he liked the flat, just wondering about the neighbourhood.


----------

